
Ask HN: No-Code (Or Low-Code) Email App Templates? - s3r3nity
Hi,<p>I&#x27;ve noticed the significant growth in no-code or low-code platforms lately (AirTable, Bubble.io) that can act as stand-alone applications or as a way to get to MVP quickly.<p>I specifically had an email app idea, but have had a tough time finding templates that could fit the &quot;no-code &#x2F; low-code&quot; paradigm to test out my idea.<p>I&#x27;m reluctant to do more serious development too early, as I&#x27;ve seen that email apps can be hairy very quickly.<p>Any thoughts &#x2F; guidance?
======
HackeetOfficial
What are you looking for exactly ? We develop a no-code platform that can let
you send nice custom emails using your own templates (built from MailChimp
exports for example). Would this kind of feature be of any interest for you ?
You can have a look at our nocode solution hereafter :
[https://www.hackeet.com/](https://www.hackeet.com/)

